# Thor



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thor, I wanted to be the first to congratulate you for reaching this milestone.

Your comments, suggestions and photos have inspired me to accomplish many of my own mods, and often have saved me from costly mistakes.

Keep up the great work!

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Thor !!!










I tip my Tim's to you!!! Your info and assistance has saved us a great deal of time and  money and have just plain made our TT life more enjoyable (and, certainly, safer). Can't wait to meet you and Mrs. Thor at Twin Mtn.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats my Bouy!!! keep up the great yacking







You're doing a great job eh!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats Thor, keep em comin







I enjoy your comments, wit & humor.









Tami


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor, you've inspired me to drink more. Thanks,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Your comments, suggestions and photos have inspired me to accomplish many of my own....


Well, I've enjoyed reading them anyway.









Congrats!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*YOU 'DA MAN THOR!*

Congratulations on a major accomplishment and milestone in your life!
Keep 'em coming!

Happy Trails,
Doug



campmg said:


> Thor, you've inspired me to drink more. Thanks,










LMAO!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> Thor, you've inspired me to drink more. Thanks,


I'll drink to that









Tami







....Ur ...Uh ..... I mean Ginger


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Thor on Hitting the Big 5000 
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

campmg said:


> Thor, you've inspired me to drink more. Thanks,


Its a tough job..............but someone needed to inspire us









Congradulations Thor


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations Thor!

5000 Posts! WTG!!
I love reading your posts! Keep up the great job








Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

It's the shorts man. The shorts make him do it.

Keep up the good work big guy. I'm sure you'll be hitting 6 or 7 soon, what with winter starting next week up there, eh?

Scott


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Thor!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congrats! I always enjoy your posts, too!


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Ditto with the rest - your posts are great to read - Congrats and keep up the great posts you do.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Thor...

Now, let's go get PDX_Doug and HootBob!!


----------

